# SQL- Datenbank 1.PK zu 2.FK



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Hallo,
ich befasse mich gerade mit dem Thema SQL und habe das Problem,dass ich eine Datenbank erstellt habe mit:
Firmen(3)
Mitarbeiter(9)
Produkte(7)

Die Firmen habe ich jewils mit einer Fimren_ID zu den Mitarbeitern verknüpft und die Mitarbeiter mit einer Mitarbeiter_ID zu den Produkten 
ID 1(PK)
Mitarbeiter XYZ

ProduktID 1
Produkt XYZ
Mitarbeiter_ID 1(FK)

Jetzt möchte ich aber, dass mehrere Mitarbeiter an einem Produkt arbeiten. Ist es möglich bei den FK z.B. 1,2 fest zu legen?
Wenn ja?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## mihe7 (2. Dez 2020)

Zakon hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich bei den FK z.B. 1,2 fest zu legen?


Nein.

Du hast hier eine n:m-Beziehung, d. h. einem Mitarbeiter können mehrere Produkte zugeordnet sein und umgekehrt sollen nun einem Produkt mehrere Mitarbeiter zugeordnet sein können. 

Das funktioniert über eine zusätzliche Tabelle, die diese Beziehung darstellt:
MITARBEITER_PRODUKT
------------
Mitarbeiter_ID
Produkt_ID

Die beiden Spalten stellen dann auch den Primary Key dieser Tabelle dar.


----------



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Danke dir  Logisch wenn man mal nachdenkt 😁


----------



## mihe7 (2. Dez 2020)

Noch besser ist es, wenn man vordenkt


----------

